# How Can I Reduce understeer for 2001 Sentra SE



## jtan08 (Mar 22, 2005)

I own a sentra 2001 se. I experienced understeer since I bought it.
I did not do anything before because I'm too lazy to do my research.
But I got to know that understeer can be reduce with a rear anti-sway bar.

But apparently, sentra 2001 se suspension is not independant, therefore installing rear anti-sway bar will not help. I got this information after talking to a nissan part sales guy.

Just want check whether anyone will concurr with the sales guy info.
If it is true, then is there any way to overcome this understeer issue.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

jtan08 said:


> I did not do anything before because I'm too lazy to do my research.


I'm too lazy to do your research, too.


jtan08 said:


> But apparently, sentra 2001 se suspension is not independant, therefore installing rear anti-sway bar will not help. I got this information after talking to a nissan part sales guy.


Find a better source of information.


jtan08 said:


> ...is there any way to overcome this understeer issue.


Yup.


----------



## I'm Slow (Dec 30, 2004)

remove weight in front and add weight in back


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sales guys=99% of the time don't know jack.

please check the B15 suspension options sticky in this forum, and yes, the rear sway bar does decrease understeer.


----------

